# Rescued MTD 5/24 from Need Model Number for Parts



## Foreverfalcon40

Found this at the curb begging to rescued! 
I got it running GREAT! The auger belt blew to bits due to loose pulley (rookie mistake). I should have checked it...

Any how I want to order a new belts as well as print the owner's manual. I can't find anything except the Engine Model.

Please help and pics are here to help identify it


----------



## stromr

Kinda, sorta, maybe Mod# 316E610E000 (1996) or there about. Check out the parts drawings on this website: 

Genuine MTD Lawn Mower Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## Foreverfalcon40

Thank you

MTD needs the serial number as well which is not eligible.

I tried Sears but their site is down for maintenance. I will just have to wait


----------



## Clutch Cargo

I would agree that she is of 1996 or newer vintage. My 8/26 is a 1995 and had the exact same fascia and "dashboard" but the HMSK has the older style fuel tank. Hopefully someone in this forum with the same machine will "lend" you a serial number. I do wonder why anyone would intentionally destroy the model and serial numbers. You might also try contacting Shanks Equipment in Chambersburg, PA. That have a great website and may be able to help.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40

Here are some restoration pics! Everything is better in black...almost LOL











Ready for Snow and Show!


----------



## Dauntae

I was just given what looks to be the exact same model today, Paint is a little rough but all the metal is still solid and no rot that I seen but didn't really take much time to check it over, Nice work on the restore, hoping to get this one back in shape, I need to clean out the carb but for the short spurt of running mine seem to sound real good and smooth, Hope to have it all tuned up in the next few days. If it's a good blower may end up keeping it, What paint did you use to match so well. , May just have to follow your lead and make this one look good like that.


----------



## bad69cat

the tires are different but I just picked up a similar one: MTD 319-550-000 Parts List and Diagram - (1989) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Dauntae

Got home from work today and swapped the carb with a clean but slightly damaged carb just to see if it ran and started right up, Runs really good too, Transmission seems to stick a little but will be pulling that apart tomorrow and inspect it and clean and grease what needs it but all gears worked, I have a new carb coming so I should be all set although there is a bit more rust than I like so may paint it in the spring when it warms up some but won't have any of the labels, May try and find a Ariens in the spring when buyers remorse kicks in for everyone but plan to be using this one for the winter, May put my 6/21 Snapper that is dead reliable up for sale when the snow starts to hit for the best price and put that towed a newer machine.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Nice job!


----------



## Marauder

Dauntae said:


> Got home from work today and swapped the carb with a clean but slightly damaged carb just to see if it ran and started right up, Runs really good too, Transmission seems to stick a little but will be pulling that apart tomorrow and inspect it and clean and grease what needs it but all gears worked, I have a new carb coming so I should be all set although there is a bit more rust than I like so may paint it in the spring when it warms up some but won't have any of the labels, May try and find a Ariens in the spring when buyers remorse kicks in for everyone but plan to be using this one for the winter, May put my 6/21 Snapper that is dead reliable up for sale when the snow starts to hit for the best price and put that towed a newer machine.




Can you post a picture of the transmission?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae

I should be working on it a little today so I'll pull the cover and snoop a pic for you, Still having issues with the carb, I think I may have been sent a carb from a larger engine, runs full throttle with carb barely even open and idles down if closed only about 1/16 of a inch and is completely closed throttling down 1/8 of a inch so I've repaired the damaged carb and will be trying it out to see if it runs normal or really high rpm if carb is opened too much. But I'll try to get a pic, It's just a friction disk but will get a pic none the less for you.


----------

